
Ask HN: Do you prefer Go or Rust for enterprise software development? - cs101
For enterprise software development, do you prefer Go or do you prefer Rust? And why?
======
rvz
After reading the problems that devs are experiencing with Go as soon as they
start to scale up, I begin to wonder: Would Rust encounter these problems
under the same situation. The answer is Less likely.

The argument to use Rust in constrained systems to reduce memory consumption
with its speed is justified as a gain.

------
fortran77
Do you prefer a punch in the face, or a poke in the eye with a sharp stick?

------
adamnemecek
I guess it depends what sort of software you are building but overall Rust. Go
feels like Google is telling me they know better, Rust gives me power.

